# Kitchen remodel



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

Hey my wife and I are looking into remodeling our kitchen and I was hoping I could get some 2coolers' input. Any tips, tricks, shortcuts, or cool ideas would be much appreciated.

We are planning on refinishing our cabinets and installing new countertops and backsplashes as well as replacing the floor once the rest is finished. All the appliances are new so those will be left alone. Will try to get a few pics uploaded soon.

Zakk


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

replace exposed hinges with hidden European self-closing hinges. You will need as forstner drill bit for this


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Buy new cabinet doors online...that will really transform the cabinets, I use Barker Doors. Look lower on this forum for my kitchen remodel that I did last winter. I did some nice double decker drawers and other nice pull out, insets in the tile backsplash, a mosaic over the stove, pot filler, etc.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Use quartz or granite for the counters. Granite is cheaper but quartz is better. Undermount stainless sink. Use the backsplash to add a little character. Dont use the glass tiles for more than an accent, if at all. It's trendy.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Years ago, we bought new doors for our cabinets. We bought matching veneer and re-veneered all of the boxes. Came out great. 

We got everything at Home Depot, but I don't know if they still do that. Rich


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Old Whaler said:


> replace exposed hinges with hidden European self-closing hinges. You will need as forstner drill bit for this


X2. Blum makes some good ones. knock-offs might be cheaper. Not sure if you're replacing drawer slides, but they make some fine soft-close slides as well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Check out Custom service hardware. That is who I buy the Blum soft close hinges from. They are nice...and adjustable.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff Dean said:


> Use quartz or granite for the counters. Granite is cheaper but quartz is better. Undermount stainless sink. Use the backsplash to add a little character. Dont use the glass tiles for more than an accent, if at all. It's trendy.


Yep, pretty much says it all. At least for the countertop part.

I make my living installing granite and quartz, so send me a pm if you have any specific questions.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Replaced our old countertops with butcher block from ikea. For the money it was the best option


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

WildMatt84 said:


> Replaced our old countertops with butcher block from ikea. For the money it was the best option


This looks nice but will rot eventually, seen it a lot.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

WildMatt84 said:


> Replaced our old countertops with butcher block from ikea. For the money it was the best option





agonzales1981 said:


> This looks nice but will rot eventually, seen it a lot.


I've used the ikea butcher block on a couple of houses, and it holds up very well. It does need to be re-oiled once a year or so, but its easy, only costs $3 for the mineral oil at Walgreens, and keeps them looking great. They clean up easy, and look good. The price is somewhere around $150 for 6' and $200 for 8'. Its hard to beat the price and quality. Not all butcher block counters are built the same, but the ikea counters have served me well. They get lots of compliments too.

A few install notes. Cut, fit, sand, and caulk before you do the first oiling as these steps become more difficult once the oil is applied. You can screw them in from the bottom, but if you do a bar or pass through without bottom access, get some plug cutters from harbor freight and you can drill a hole, sink the screw and then glue the plug in place before finish sanding and you can hardly see the plug when finished. You can use the sink cut out and drops for real cutting boards that match your counters.


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

*If not sure on backsplash type.*

They make fully adjustable electrical gang boxes GFCI outlets. they have metal mount clips for stud or flat wall attach and one float screw concealed in the plastic box that moves it in and out and are real handy on backsplash area esp if youre not sure how thick youre material will be.they will move itfor perfectkly flush fit covers. If you choose granite id tell them to leave the sink cut out piece. im gonna make a little outside table/chopping block with that piece of granite.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> This looks nice but will rot eventually, seen it a lot.


Countertops have a 30 year warranty from ikea


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

Ok would I need a router or anything to install those blum hinges

Zakk


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Run_aground12 said:


> Ok would I need a router or anything to install those blum hinges
> 
> Zakk


I use a drill press and a 35mm forstner bit. It is the same diameter as a 1 3/8" dia bit.

I have seen a jig Rockler sells for drilling the holes. But, I think you need the accuracy of the drill press so the holes can be drilled in the exact spot which is about 3-4 mm in from the edge. The hinges have a specific depth required for them to fit properly.

I made a simple test piece using the Blum specs. I drilled two holes - one on each end of the sample piece. That makes it easy to set up the drill press and a stop block and temporary fence.

Here are a couple of pics demonstrating the technique.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

If you get granite, get the higher end stuff with more homogenous color. The cheap stuff with all the specs and flakes in it will drive you crazy because so much blends into it....jmo

.


----------

